# Did you get any Halloween theme Christmas Presents?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I got a pair of Skele-mingoes for the yard (picture in link below). Anyone else get Halloween stuff for Christmas? 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14141&page=3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vampire teeth, ready to be custom fit (such a romantic choice, too)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I got a dirty diaper. 
Is that better than a chunk of coal?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a $25 Home Depot gift card....I believe that qualifies as Halloween related


----------



## BrokebackHaunter (Jan 5, 2009)

I got a skelly & some Egyptian things to go with mummy tomb


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

My Christmas was heavy with zombies and NBC!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I got a duffel bag from the county coroners office in Las Vegas, REAL toe tags from the Vegas morgue, a bottom jaw that acts as a buisness card holder, 2 wiper motors, and a Blucky....all from the same person, now thats love !!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i got lots of stuff! big and small including but not limited to, eyeball lights and a strobe light and some fencing and a table skirt and two types of giant spiderwebs, one that lights up. super awesome!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i got the nightmare before christmas special edition dvd and a horror classics movie set.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Kitchen towels, welcome sign, resin sign, 9 LED spots and a "Brain Bukket" or "Think Tank".


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Where do I start...

125psi air compressor
Voice from Grave animated head
crawling hand
hog head mask
assorted make up
creepy sounds CD
Duct tape $25 Home Depot gift card


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Okay, here goes;
Nightmare Before Christmas deluxe set
signed copy of "The Homecoming", Ray Bradbury
signed copy of "Something Wicked This Way Comes" again, Bradbury
Jim Shore's 'Haunted House' sculpture
"Food For The Dead", Michael Bell
Horror Six Pack, DVD set
and last, but by no means least, PumpkinRot's first Pumpkin Head Groundbreaker
my wife spoils me to friggin' death!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well lets see. I got an air compressor and air brush kit. I got some halloween picture frames, celluclay the big bag, 5 big blocks of paper clay, some apple barrel paints, some awesome halloween sheets oh and of course the Jason from Spirit. I got it back in Oct, but hubs wrapped him up in a sheet and put a big bow on him LOL, it was really funny. My kids were like HOLY [email protected] they jumped back. It was great!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I got a HauntForum hooded sweatshirt (I highly recommend this gift for everyone) and seasons 2 & 3 of Supernatural. Of course I had to buy these things myself and wrap them, then tell the kids how much they owed for my gifts. But at least this X-mas I got what I wanted instead of what they thought I should have. (pink clothes, ugh)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, scareme!

Forgot to add I also got one of those totally adorable skelanimals from Hot Topic:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Postdated Twins


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I got a dremel, monster guts gift "card", and a holiday light show set. (Even though it has Christmas on the box, Dad made sure to tell me it's really for Halloween.)


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I got a groundbreaker and a small witch


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I got a camcorder and some hand tools. Not really halloween related but it'll get used more for halloween than anything else. Also got SAW I - IV.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I got a 1988 Cliff Huxtable sweater that is pretty scary, does that count?

My mommy got me a sweet digital voice recorder for interviews for the show and recording FSX. Not as cool as what Brad, Noah, Scareme etc... got.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I got Hocus Pocus ! dvd, not worried about my vhs copy anymore. I got the ole man a dremel kit, (quess whos gonna be trying that out on tombstones this year?! lol. 
also at a baby shower I had for my daughter in november I got a witch puppet for me from one of the guests, they want me to start the baby off with halloween right away! tooo funny


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

"I got a 1988 Cliff Huxtable sweater that is pretty scary, does that count?"


ROFLMAO, oh man, djchrisb-- that's great !!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup..a leather hair cover (for braids) with skulls on it and a skull zipper pull


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife got me a Svengoolie tshirt that glows in the dark.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> My wife got me a Svengoolie tshirt that glows in the dark.


You really must post a picture of that


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like lots of the forum folks got cool Halloween stuff. Roxy knows what I like, but I still need to work on the rest of the family to convince them Halloween items make good Christmas presents. I did get some Home Depot cards though, that can be put toward prop materials.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I am getting a new workspace. 

Hubby is building a new room for me in the basement, with lots of lights, lots of storage, and a utility sink. Really tho, he's just tired of my stuff being all over the house, lol.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My birthday is Nov 1...I often get early birthday Halloween stuff but never get Halloween for Christmas. That would be a surprise!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Brad Green said:


> signed copy of "Something Wicked This Way Comes"


Now THAT is a nice little collector's item.

I didn't get nothin. NADA! Not one thing related to Halloween. I just don't understand it.

I'm the Charlie Brown of Halloween Christmas gifts getters.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

DeadSpider said:


> I am getting a new workspace.
> 
> Hubby is building a new room for me in the basement, with lots of lights, lots of storage, and a utility sink. Really tho, he's just tired of my stuff being all over the house, lol.


ooooo! That's exciting


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Turtle, what kind of airbrush setup did you get?
"I got an air compressor and air brush kit." That will be a whole new addiction for you!
Your list of gifts rocked, Would you consider adopting me?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Hubby would *never* get me a Halloween thing for Christmas. He would have a fit if I suggested it. That is the Halloween ban time for me   but it doesn't stop me from buying power tools that I can use to build props with for him as presents!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

My mom sent me tons and tons of stuff she got for dirt cheep at some close out after Halloween sales... lots of it was opened or damaged / missing pieces merchandise... easily 3 large size laundry baskets full of stuff.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I got the promise of a new studio to create monsters in.
.... still waiting for it to be finished.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, I didn't get anything Halloween related, but I am starting to convert others. My sister found out I had her for Christmas (we draw names for the family to get better gifts, and not buy for everyone), so she said to ignore her original list that she sent everyone. The only thing she wanted was a set of "kicking legs", ala Scary Terry.  So, I built her a set and a motion sensor to use with it. Halloween is moving into Eagle, Colorado!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i got a t shirt from the Los Angeles Coroners Department


----------

